# NKD 9 inch Steelworks K tip Gyuto



## Rotivator (Apr 1, 2022)

This is a 9 inch K tip Gyuto made by Steeleworks Knives. Steel is Magnacut, it has an asymmetrical s-grind profiled for right hand use. Blue green dyed box elder handle with copper bolster. 

Cuts like a dream, he was a pleasure to work with and fit and finish is exceptional.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Apr 3, 2022)

After how enjoyable it is to cut with my Steeleworks, I was most impressed with the fit and finish. Congrats.


----------



## HansCaravan (Apr 8, 2022)

Sexy grind on that one! I would imaging it glides through anything you throw at it. 

I have been intrigued by the latest PM technology and have been leaning towards going that route for my next purchase. Is there a website to check out more of their work?


----------



## Rotivator (Apr 8, 2022)

HansCaravan said:


> Sexy grind on that one! I would imaging it glides through anything you throw at it.
> 
> I have been intrigued by the latest PM technology and have been leaning towards going that route for my next purchase. Is there a website to check out more of their work?


Yeah, it's definitely a fantastic cutter, with fantastic food release. He doesn't have a website yet, I found him through this forum, and communicated with him on Instagram. Lots of pics there. Happy to answer any questions too


----------



## HansCaravan (Apr 8, 2022)

That makes sense. I kept coming across "Phantom Steelworks" and "MW Steel Works" on Google but they obviously weren't what I was looking for. Thanks @Rotivator.


----------



## Rotivator (Apr 8, 2022)

HansCaravan said:


> That makes sense. I kept coming across "Phantom Steelworks" and "MW Steel Works" on Google but they obviously weren't what I was looking for. Thanks @Rotivator.


My pleasure, I believe his IG account is steeleworks66


----------

